
Oracle tells White House: Stop hiring Silicon Valley people, ditch Open Source - Bonge
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170930/00522238319/oracle-tells-white-house-stop-hiring-silicon-valley-people-ditch-open-source.shtml?curator=MediaREDEF
======
KGIII
Previous discussion which was marked as a dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15402905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15402905)

~~~
dukoid
... marked as a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15397008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15397008)

------
schoetbi
There was a podcast lateley on FLOSS Weekly: [https://twit.tv/shows/floss-
weekly/episodes/451](https://twit.tv/shows/floss-weekly/episodes/451)

------
hathym
f __*k you oracle

------
applecorruption
And.. these folks keep mysql open source community... what a joke!

